# Weberhaus gsd anyone bought / herd good things



## Iowafisher (Sep 8, 2015)

Looking at getting s pup out of the
G- Coca z Tlustovous IPO1 x V - Iwan vom Poppitz Zvv3 IPO3 FH2 KKL.
I don't know what half those letters mean. 

Please no bashing. If you have a negative comment. The lady that U.S. The contact seems very knowledgeable and helpful. Hope someone on here has herd good things. Wanting to put deposit down.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Great breeder. Knowledgable, honest. Knows her dogs very well. There is another member here on the forum with a deposit on the Iwan/Kora litter.

I love Iwan. Handsome dog.

The letters are titles (protection, nose work, etc.)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Krystal (KZoppa) has Dax from their T litter, you can PM her for more details but from what I've seen and heard from her and others I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from them personally


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have a deposit on the Kora/Iwan litter. I am not at all experienced with pedigrees so I can't help with that part. 

Malinda has been very patient with me and spent a lot of time answering my questions. I also trust that she will tell me if she doesn't end up having a puppy that is a good fit (I am looking for an active family companion, so want to make sure I have a lower drive/medium energy type of dog). 

I am too far away to have been able to go and meet her and her dogs personally but I have had really good experiences with her. She is SUPER responsive to emails/phone calls, which I really appreciate.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

It's been a bit since I last visited. I own a male out of Malinda's BB litter(who is a full brother to KZoppa's Dax/Thor). I am very satisfied with my experience with Malinda. She's very helpful and answers any questions you may have. She continues to offer support even after the purchase of the puppy. Bijuu was my first dog ever and I can honestly say I bit off a tad more than I expected with him, lol. However with hard work, and the help of my Sch. club members we're turning into quite the team. I will say this, make sure you have a trainer in place with you bring the pup home. I didn't and it made things much more difficult than they had to be. You know what they say about hindsight. Anyway here's a picture of my boy 'Bijuu" aka Baccus z vom Weberhaus.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Malinda knows her dogs, knows the pedigrees, and can give you any information that you are looking for concerning her dog. IPO1 is first level of the international Schutzhund, which goes up to IPO3 as the highest level. ZVV3 is a Czech title which includes much more testing and exercises than IPO3, and only a handful of dogs earn it each year, so That shows very high working quality. FH2 is a highest tracking title you can earn, and KKL is a breed survey. I am sure Malinda can give you all the information about it. The G before the females name, means she was G rated (Good) in conformation (her structure), and the V for the male means he has Excellent conformation.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Only just saw this. I have Dax who is the red collar boy from Malinda's T litter out of Dragon and Asko. Registered name is Thor z vom Weberhaus. 

I would highly recommend a Weberhaus dog. Malinda knows her dogs very well and does a great job matching a puppy to your needs and desires. She's very patient with answering questions and explaining things. I'm hoping to bring home another Weberhaus dog in the next year or two. Malinda stands behind her dogs and the dogs she produces. Wouldn't trade my punk boy for anything.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

As marsha posted before, the G is for conformation rating Coca got a G rating because she is missing a P2 tooth she was breed serveyed in Czech. I have bred to to Iwan once and Grim so far all puppies have all teeth present. Phonce calls are welcome if you have some


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I have heard great things about Weberhuas but have never personally had contact with them. One of the dogs in my local GSD club is scheduled to be bred to their stud Mikey in January, we are all pretty excited about this pairing


----------

